# Bonus Time Question



## cbyrne1174 (Dec 14, 2020)

I know Bonus Time has an $80 minimum per night. Is that as the average per night in one reservation or if the underlying night is 1,100 credits or less you will still be charged a minimum of $80 for that night?

For example, if I booked a room Sat-Wed reservation that was 1600 credits on Sat and 1,000 credits each night for Sun-Wed, would it costs me $355.20 ($80 a night for sun-wed plus $115.20 for sat ) or $331.20 (0.072 cents per thousand since the average cost per night is $82.80)?


----------



## sue1947 (Dec 14, 2020)

deleted


----------



## samara64 (Dec 14, 2020)

it will be $355.20.

It is how many credits * $0.74 with a min of $80 per night. Then add Tax per night got a total.


----------



## bizaro86 (Dec 14, 2020)

Yep, the minimum cost is on a per-night basis. You can't average it over the whole stay.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Dec 14, 2020)

bizaro86 said:


> Yep, the minimum cost is on a per-night basis. You can't average it over the whole stay.


Thanks, that's what I was curious about.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Dec 14, 2020)

samara64 said:


> it will be $355.20.
> 
> It is how many credits * $0.74 with a min of $80 per night. Then add Tax per night got a total.


They raised it to $0.074 for 2021? It was $0.072 for 2020


----------



## Hobokie (Dec 14, 2020)

I should add that some places have an added tax and some do not  but you will see the final price before you book.


----------



## dgalati (Dec 15, 2020)

cbyrne1174 said:


> They raised it to $0.074 for 2021? It was $0.072 for 2020


Bonus time on a maximum 4 day booking.  The short stays using Bonus time at .074 is a bargin and less then maintenance fees for a 5k ownership with no HK fee to worry about either.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Dec 15, 2020)

dgalati said:


> Bonus time on a maximum 4 day booking.  The short stays using Bonus time at .074 is a bargin and less then maintenance fees for a 5k ownership with no HK fee to worry about either.


So it was raised to 0.074? It used to be 0.072.


----------



## dgalati (Dec 15, 2020)

cbyrne1174 said:


> So it was raised to 0.074? It used to be 0.072.


See below screen shot of a California reservation that is available. It is still .072 and I have not heard it changed but it may have. As you can see it is cheaper to use bonus time, fax time, inventory special or special offer compared to paying the $561 maintenance fees with HK fee on a 5k ownership.  There are benefits to owning a Worlmark 5k but I can add it is cheaper to own a 20k  at only $1500 maintenance fees. I like the short stays on short notice and feel its a good value. But the deal Jan had up today for 31 days at Panama Beach was unbelievable at $1450 or less then $48 per day for a 2 bedroom presidential suite Jan-Feb  https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/w...her-dates-also-available.312315/#post-2541614 
*Please select your payment method:*

Vacation Credits:

Vacation Credits Required:​
WorldMark5,250​Total5,250​
Your Current Balance:
WMCurrent Balance35,075​Available to Borrow20,000​Total55,075​


*Bonus Time:*

US Dollars:$378.00 USD​Number of Vacation Credits:​
WorldMark5,250​Total5,250​

Bonus Time Vacation credits will be charged @ .072 USD per credit or $80.00 USD minimum per day.


*Inventory Special:*

US Dollars:$378.00 USD​Number of Vacation Credits:​
WorldMark5,250​Total5,250​

Inventory Special Credits will be charged @ .072 USD per credit or $80.00 USD minimum per day.


*Special Offer:*

US Dollars:$472.50 USD​Number of Vacation Credits:​
WorldMark5,250​Total5,250​

Special Offer Vacation credits will be charged @ .090 USD per credit or $80.00 USD minimum per day.


*Fax Time:*

US Dollars:$525.00 USD​Number of Vacation Credits:​
WorldMark5,250​Total5,250​

Fax Time Vacation credits will be charged @ .100 USD per credit.


Additional fees may be applicable, and will take effect before payment is requested


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Dec 15, 2020)

dgalati said:


> See below screen shot of a California reservation that is available. It is still .072 and I have not heard it changed but it may have. As you can see it is cheaper to use bonus time, fax time, inventory special or special offer compared to paying the $561 maintenance fees with HK fee on a 5k ownership.  There are benefits to owning a Worlmark 5k but I can add it is cheaper to own a 20k  at only $1500 maintenance fees. I like the short stays on short notice and feel its a good value. But the deal Jan had up today for 31 days at Panama Beach was unbelievable at $1450 or less then $48 per day for a 2 bedroom presidential suite Jan-Feb  https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/w...her-dates-also-available.312315/#post-2541614
> *Please select your payment method:*
> 
> Vacation Credits:
> ...



Thanks for the breakdown. I mainly want the 5k so I can just rent credits on WMowners to the exact amount that I actually need to not be wasteful since I already own Club Wyndham. The bonus time is really good for Reunion in Orlando for Floridians for 2 nights. You can visit Disney/Universal the day of check in and enjoy the resort until checkout, then go to another park and drive home.

I was just curious because the Sea Gardens Studio Deluxe units are also a really good deal on points for weekdays when you just want to stay right on the beach for 2-3 nights during the summer, but at $80/night you're paying 8 cents a point instead of 7.2 cents. I want Bonus time more than actual Worldmark points since Club Wyndham doesn't have cash reservations and you aren't given enough housekeeping credits for short stays. It's a good strategy to have if you want to be self reliant with your reservations (using your own ownership instead of someone elses), but don't feel comfortable making a retail purchase. 

I will probably stay at the main Worldmark only resorts eventually (Fiji, Maui, Yellowstone, Anaheim, Mexico), but access to short stays in FL and Interval International (Orlando Marriott properties) means more to me than cost per credit. If you rent 5,000 credits for 6.5 cents a credit and use your annual 5k ($561), it's still only $886 for a 10,000 credits reservation. I'd rather pay more per thousand on the 5k I own to have that flexibility since my actual savings are in the short stays I like to take, which HK tokens don't allow for with a 20,000 credit account.


----------



## dgalati (Dec 16, 2020)

cbyrne1174 said:


> Thanks for the breakdown. I mainly want the 5k so I can just rent credits on WMowners to the exact amount that I actually need to not be wasteful since I already own Club Wyndham. The bonus time is really good for Reunion in Orlando for Floridians for 2 nights. You can visit Disney/Universal the day of check in and enjoy the resort until checkout, then go to another park and drive home.
> 
> I was just curious because the Sea Gardens Studio Deluxe units are also a really good deal on points for weekdays when you just want to stay right on the beach for 2-3 nights during the summer, but at $80/night you're paying 8 cents a point instead of 7.2 cents. I want Bonus time more than actual Worldmark points since Club Wyndham doesn't have cash reservations and you aren't given enough housekeeping credits for short stays. It's a good strategy to have if you want to be self reliant with your reservations (using your own ownership instead of someone elses), but don't feel comfortable making a retail purchase.
> 
> I will probably stay at the main Worldmark only resorts eventually (Fiji, Maui, Yellowstone, Anaheim, Mexico), but access to short stays in FL and Interval International (Orlando Marriott properties) means more to me than cost per credit. If you rent 5,000 credits for 6.5 cents a credit and use your annual 5k ($561), it's still only $886 for a 10,000 credits reservation. I'd rather pay more per thousand on the 5k I own to have that flexibility since my actual savings are in the short stays I like to take, which HK tokens don't allow for with a 20,000 credit account.


Using bonus time is great for short stays. No worries about HK fee. Santa Barbra is also available with Worldmark.  Just came back from a 4 night stay. Used points because I have some expiring but it would have been cheaper to pay cash with bonus time. 1 bedroom Deluxe at the $80 per night min only $360 for 4 nights. If you use points it would be about 5000 plus $98 for HK if you didn't have a HK available. Only 2 HK for a 20K ownership. 5K using bonus time is way to go for the way you travel.


----------



## samara64 (Dec 16, 2020)

Sorry, BT for 2021 is 7.5 cent. Not the 7.4 cent as I stated as per this link:









						Discover WorldMark by Wyndham timeshare vacations.
					

Find more time to share with WorldMark by Wyndham. Discover 200+ resorts in sought-after destinations and begin planning your timeshare vacation today.




					www.worldmarktheclub.com
				




I think the fee is for booking made after Jan 1, 2021


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Dec 16, 2020)

samara64 said:


> Sorry, BT for 2021 is 7.5 cent. Not the 7.4 cent as I stated as per this link:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



$80 min makes more sense with a 7.5 cents per credit


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Dec 16, 2020)

dgalati said:


> Using bonus time is great for short stays. No worries about HK fee. Santa Barbra is also available with Worldmark.  Just came back from a 4 night stay. Used points because I have some expiring but it would have been cheaper to pay cash with bonus time. 1 bedroom Deluxe at the $80 per night min only $360 for 4 nights. If you use points it would be about 5000 plus $98 for HK if you didn't have a HK available. Only 2 HK for a 20K ownership. 5K using bonus time is way to go for the way you travel.



I like being directly on the beach so Sea Gardens Ocean View Studio Deluxe is the way to go for me with WM. The Santa Barbara Lobby is really nice, but that's about all it is. There are no actual amenities there, you have to walk to Royal Vista for beach and bar access, so I think I'd rather just stay at Royal Vista using Club Wyndham.


----------



## samara64 (Dec 16, 2020)

cbyrne1174 said:


> $80 min makes more sense with a 7.5 cents per credit



True but the $80 was added few years back when BT was less then 7 cent. Still $80 per night is good for any hotel if you find one. Normally it is more.


----------



## dgalati (Dec 16, 2020)

cbyrne1174 said:


> I like being directly on the beach so Sea Gardens Ocean View Studio Deluxe is the way to go for me with WM. The Santa Barbara Lobby is really nice, but that's about all it is. There are no actual amenities there, you have to walk to Royal Vista for beach and bar access, so I think I'd rather just stay at Royal Vista using Club Wyndham.


I agree beach access is what I prefer also. Sea gardens Ocean view is great beach front location.  I stayed at Palm Aire and they do have nice updated units but the queen bed in a studio I can say is not more then a twin . The pool, deli and bar area with live music most nights is also convenient but outside of the gates it gets a little sketchy to walk around at night.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Dec 16, 2020)

dgalati said:


> I agree beach access is what I prefer also. Sea gardens Ocean view is great beach front location.  I stayed at Palm Aire and they do have nice updated units but the queen bed in a studio I can say is not more then a twin . The pool, deli and bar area with live music most nights is also convenient but outside of the gates it gets a little sketchy to walk around at night.



Palm-Aire has nice amenities but it's not in the best area. I never stayed in a room there but I walked around the resort when I was staying in an Ocean View studio at Sea Gardens. I like the amenities at Palm Aire much more than Sea Gardens, just not the location. Under normal circumstances, as long as you are staying at one of the Pompano locations, you have access to the amenities at all of them.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 21, 2020)

Does someone have an updated chart for MF dues based on point level?


----------



## geist1223 (Dec 21, 2020)

Sandy VDH said:


> Does someone have an updated chart for MF dues based on point level?



It is on the Worldmark Home Page, online reference library, dues schedule.


----------



## Eric B (Dec 21, 2020)

Sandy VDH said:


> Does someone have an updated chart for MF dues based on point level?





geist1223 said:


> It is on the Worldmark Home Page, online reference library, dues schedule.



Just logged on and checked the WorldMark Home Page, Online Reference Library, WorldMark Dues Schedule link, which is where it should be as noted by @geist1223, but it's still the 2020 one there.  I was able to scan the 2021 version I just received in the mail and have attached it here for those of you that haven't yet received it or are not current WorldMark owners and don't have access to the Online Reference Library, which is behind the owner log in.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 22, 2020)

Not a WM member so I can't get access to the chart, so thanks for posting @Eric B


----------

